# Is a Crown XTi 2000 too much power for Paradigm Monitor 11's V.5?



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

I have bought a Crown XTi 4000 to drive my subs and would like a matching amp to drive my towers. 

I am using a Marantz 7007 unit for the sound processing, however I am thinking about buying a Crown XTi 2000 to drive my Paradigm Monitor 11's V5. 

Will the XTi 2000 be way over kill? or would the extra headroom in the amp be beneficial?

Also how clean of a sound do the Crown XTi produce?? I have a QSC CX302 on my towers currently and it sounds very clean and well powered. How does the Crown XTi compare to the QSC as for sound quality?


Thank you for you help.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No such things too much power 

Idk if you'll hear a difference. You could disconnect the sub amp and run it as towers to see what you think.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, you can never have too much. Its better to have lots of headroom than to journey into distortion when underpowered. Just simply dont go past 11


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Those speakers should present a pretty easy load for your Marantz, should have plenty of power to drive 'em. Then again, I like separate amps so....

Too much power, nah, just don't get too carried away with that volume knob.


----------



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone thank you for your replies. Sounds like I am going to enjoy the Xti 2000. 

How much difference will i hear between Distortion (SMPTE-IM)	Less than 0.02% for the QSC and 0.5% for the crown? 

The Xti 2000 has 475 watts at 8 ohms and the QSC CX302 has 200 watts at 8 ohms. What effect will this have on the sound quality?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

AutoDelphi said:


> How much difference will i hear between Distortion (SMPTE-IM)	Less than 0.02% for the QSC and 0.5% for the crown?


Very likely none whatsoever. Remember that the 0.5% number is a max, not a typical (I think), it will be well below that in normal use.

I have a Crown Xs500 that is in and out of my system from time to time when I want to be sure there is plenty of headroom, have always been perfectly happy with its sound at all volume levels. For Crown, "worst case" means running full power for an hour in a hot room with an elephant standing on it - you know what I mean.



> The Xti 2000 has 475 watts at 8 ohms and the QSC CX302 has 200 watts at 8 ohms. What effect will this have on the sound quality?


_Probably_ none, but like others have already said, given the budget and within reason, most of us would lean toward having a generous amount of extra headroom. OTOH, if you have run your QSC as loud as you like and never heard or felt a sense of _strain_ or _holding back_ from the speakers, then you might have plenty of power already. OTOH, if more power gives you peace of mind, that alone can enhance your listening experience.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> No such things too much power
> 
> Idk if you'll hear a difference. You could disconnect the sub amp and run it as towers to see what you think.


+1

More than a couple of wise words in this reply


----------

